# The federal Government's Mission Statement



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 22, 2010)

The United States Federal Government is an organiztion dedicated to the promotion, protection, and expansion of the United States Federal Government.

In business since 1776, the hcarity has been involved with resolving territorial disputes, the automobile industry, providing financial assitance to gvernmnets in need, banking, nation building, postal delivery, healthcare, infastructure, intelligence gathering, air travel, securty, effecting policy changes on a state level through the use of and/or witholding of highway funds, enforcement of law, dictator-toppling, dictator-coddling, global warming abatement, enhanced interrogation techniques, diplomacy, space travel, taxation, education, and much much more.

With the recently hired new CEO, the organization has endeavored to become involved with all Americans on an individual basis through beer summits, almost daily prime-time addresses to the nation, and by encouraging children to sing songs about the greatness of the CEO.


----------

